

GitTorrent explained - schallis
http://advogato.org/article/994.html

======
Smerity
Git seems to be torn between centralization and distribution. For large
projects you always seem to fall back to the SVN style single repository even
if Git allows effortless decentralization.

There are projects like Google's Gerrit [1] which tries to push towards a
centralized usage of Git. On top of being a useful code review tool it's
currently used to manage all the contributions to the Android source tree.

Then there are projects like this, focusing on pushing Git even further away
from centralization.

One of the stated advantages of GitTorrent is intimidation due to
"centralized" Git repos. Services like Github have essentially enabled trivial
forking of "centralized" repositories, so I don't think GitTorrent holds a
strong advantage there.

[1] <http://code.google.com/p/gerrit/>

~~~
tjogin
The point with Git isn't to not have a central repo, it's that you can have
any structure of repos you want.

------
dedward
Pretty lofty target... and in the end, bandwidth and connections will be the
constraint.

Sounds like some fun, but it also sounds like something that would be nasty to
troubleshoot in real life.

Anyone remember how slow freenet was? Remember who used it the most?

~~~
wladimir
Also, it seems that the project is pretty dead... All contributions are from
2006-2008. It's a pity, I'd have loved to see where this went.

